# Hardy Very Low light live plants for Axolotl Tank



## newbie777 (Jun 22, 2012)

Going to pets at home in an hour and looking for plants which can survive in a very low light habitat.

Java moss?

Java ferns?

Thanks.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Java moss does suprisingly ok in low light the fern wouldn't be to bad aswell. aponogtons adn crypts do ok in low light too but ferns will do better.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree- Java moss is your best bet. It can look surprisingly attractive if it has some rock or bog wood to attach to.


----------

